
Ask HN: Should I change my logo? - agr_abhi
Our mascot is a genie. To make it look different, we added an arabic turban to it. Because of space limitations, when we show it in logo, or many other places, we just show the face.<p>Many of them suggested me against this logo. But we didn&#x27;t pay attention. Recently when were on ProductHunt, we got this comment: &quot;My 5 cents, the logo is a no go.&quot; This got me thinking whether I should drop the use of genie, or atleast the face without body. Still confused.<p>Logo: www.companyhub.com
======
warewolf
I semi get the branding inspiration behind the genie. You tried to pick
something that can offer you unlimited service. Which I guess in hand matches
your product.

The problem isn't that you have a genie, the problem is that you have to tell
people it's a genie.

A few things to mention about the brand is that a genie and the name
companyhub don't really blend well. When ever I brand something I look at the
name, the product and the vision. I ask myself what icons,letters,colors can I
use or combine that tell what my product does with out having to say it.

Also the logo it's self is not really iconic and memorable. I'd say explore
your options, if for some reason you want to stay with the genie theme maybe
try a genie lamp instead.

~~~
agr_abhi
Originally this started as a platform for business apps. You can create custom
apps with just drag and drop. Hence we chose the name CompanyHub (center of
business) and the logo as Genie - to represent the magic it does.

Though this functionality is still there, we are marketing it as a CRM as I
was adviced that people buy solutions, not platforms. In terms of vision, its
still the same - you will be able to run your entire business on it.

Knowing this, do you still think they don't match and logo should change?

~~~
warewolf
Its a matter of opinion, I think a genie is very fitting for a CRM. The
problem is it doesn't look like a genie. It also doesn't go with the name.

------
brudgers
My advice: talk to existing users and make the product better.

I'm not saying that the product is bad. I am saying that changing the logo is
a distraction. At the stage where being on Product Hunt might matter, function
not the logo is the difference between people caring about the product enough
to pay money or not.

If the company makes it to the scale where there are designers on the payroll,
then an overhaul makes sense. But a logo is mostly irrelevant to getting
there.

Good luck.

~~~
agr_abhi
Completely agree with you. And that's what we have been doing. But got a
little worried that people coming on website should not leave just because of
that. Once they are in, I know it won't matter.

~~~
brudgers
My take is that focusing on the people who stay is orders of magnitude more
important. If the product solves someone's problem they won't care about the
logo. Anyone who has a problem with the logo that trumps the problem the
product is trying to solve is not worth pursuing.

Now as a caveat, I think getting hunted is mostly a waste of time exactly for
the sort of feedback it provided here. Much of its premise is based around SEO
rather than creating good products.

Before commenting I went to your site. I looked at the logo. I scrolled down
the page to see a bit about the product. I don't have the problem it solves. I
left.

That's good because your product does not solve a problem that I have.
Changing the logo to something I find more aesthetically pleasing won't change
that. If I had the problem the product tries to solve, I wouldn't pick between
it and the alternatives based on the logo.

On the other hand, if I spent time on Product Hunt instead of Hacker News, it
would probably be because I enjoyed nitpicking the products. I don't. If I
did, I hope I'd come up with something more relevant than "hating" on the
logo.

Don't get me wrong. I think design is important. It's just that the product
design matters and web fashion doesn't. Look at Craigslist. Look at Hacker
News. Look at email. Focus on solving the problem. Bush-league critics abound
on the internet.

~~~
agr_abhi
Thanks for reminding these important points

------
wtbob
I don't get at all that it's a genie — it looks like a boy with a weird matte
blue squashed halo.

I don't think there's anything wrong with the idea of a genie (although note
that AFAIK Sikhs & Turks have worn turbans, not Arabs), but the logo as it is
just doesn't look like one.

Given the small size of the screenshots, maybe it'd be a good idea to consider
a more abstract or line-drawn logo?

~~~
agr_abhi
An abstract logo is usually less memorable (unless you become well known).
Genie was used as it resembles human and also signifies the app can do lot of
magic for you.

As you mentioned, due to size we can't show entire genie there. So might have
to either just keep the name and show genie separately in full or think of
some separate image in logo

------
josh_carterPDX
IMHO you should make the logo more simplistic. If you're going to have it so
small, simplify what it looks like or make sure it's never that small. Had a
hard time figuring out what you were going for. Search Google images for
"genie logos" for some examples.

~~~
agr_abhi
Ok. Thanks!

